# FreeBSD 9.0 on VirtualBox 4.1.8 (Linux host)



## GODhack (Feb 11, 2012)

I get this on bootonly ISO boot:





How I can fix this?
Thanks.


----------



## Avgoor (Feb 14, 2012)

Enable IO APIC in VBox settings. This might help.


----------

